# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  أحَدْ يَحِصْل لَه مَثْل قَلِبْيَ وَ يَعَاَفْهَ ! ...

## بنت الكول

السـلآم عليـكم و رحمة الله بركـآته

تصميم جديد ..

أحَدْ يَحِصْل لَه مَثْل قَلِبْيَ وَ يَعَاَفْهَ ! ... 



قبل :





بعد :









ما زلت في بدآياتي .. نقدكم وارشاداتكم تهمني .. 



مع حبي ......  }

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجبني وااااااجد
يلا كملي مشوارش فالنجاح حليفش

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مـ س ـائك خ ـير خ ـيتوو ..


ماش ـاء الله ش ـغلك ح ـلووو ومـ ع ـالجتك للـ ص ـوره مرتبه ..


بس الفرش إللي بالوس ـط ماح ـبيت إض ـافتها ..


س ـلمت يمناك وع ـطاكِ ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد منكِ ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشاء الله عليك
تصميم رائع جدا
ربي يعطيك العافية
موفقة

----------


## بنت الكول

يعطيك ربي الف عــأفيه 

على المرور الحلو

لا عدمناكم

تقبلو مني اجمل التحايا وارقها

----------


## Hussain.T

بداية رائعة

مع شوق في الفرش

ننتظر جديدك

تحياتي

----------

